# need some help compiling from source for nexus 7



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

so i am a complete noob when i comes to development. i was bored the other day and decided to try to compile my own build for the nexus 7. i got hung up on a few commands and now am picking up where i left off.

i am fairly confident i have the build environment set up on 64 bit 12.04 ubuntu.

i was following this tutorial:

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1762641

i synced the repo for grouper and then got to the part where you have to EXTRACT DEVICE PROPRIETARY FILES.
It says to run
$ ./extract-files.sh​
I cannot find this or dont know where to run it from.
i tried the "working directory" on my pc think its jellybean/device/grouper and not found.

seems to me i need to pull it from the grouper itself and not something i downloaded.
i tried it from adb shell, no go. also from /vendor in the shell and not found.

as i said i am a total newbie and dont even know if this will work quite yet just trying to learn as i go 
any help would be apprecitated. if anyone knows how i get these files to move on or has a better tutorial for me that would be great!


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

also maybe i think i cloned the wrong git?? haha i dont even know what this means. 
like i said i followed the tutorial and ran this:
git clone git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_shooter.git shooter​
switched out the shooter for asus grouper... and i did see teh grouper in CM's git?​
but when i run "lunch" grouper is not an option

found this link is this what i need?

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers#grouper


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

[email protected]:~/jellybean$ lunch

You're building on Linux

Lunch menu... pick a combo:
1. full-eng
2. full_x86-eng
3. vbox_x86-eng
4. full_grouper-userdebug
5. mini_armv7a_neon-userdebug
6. mini_armv7a-userdebug
7. full_wingray-userdebug
8. full_crespo-userdebug
9. full_maguro-userdebug
10. full_panda-userdebug

Which would you like? [full-eng] make -j4 otapackage
build/core/product_config.mk:195: *** device/grouper/full_grouper.mk: PRODUCT_NAME must be unique; "full_grouper" already used by device/asus/grouper/full_grouper.mk device/grouper/full_grouper.mk . Stop.

** Don't have a product spec for: 'make '
** Do you have the right repo manifest?

** Invalid variant: 'j4 otapackage'
** Must be one of user userdebug eng

anyone know what i need to do here??


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Finished compiling the build! On the newest aokp!! Fun stuff.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

